# Hardibacker cement board install



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't use Hardi Backer ,only Durrock. However the mesh tape on corners and seams is installed as you tile---If you apply the tape and imbed it before you tile you may end up with a 'hump'


Making it almost impossible to get the tile flat.

There are many here who use Hardi--Let's see if it's any different.---Mike---


----------

